# TV2 - TV2U International



## springhill (12 September 2014)

Cossack Energy is now know as Galicia Energy (GAL)

This follows the recent troubles in the Ukraine and a refocus of the company to Poland.

Volume spike alert for GAL this morning.


----------



## pixel (3 August 2015)

*Re: GAL - Galicia Energy Corporation*



springhill said:


> Cossack Energy is now know as Galicia Energy (GAL)
> 
> This follows the recent troubles in the Ukraine and a refocus of the company to Poland.
> 
> Volume spike alert for GAL this morning.




They're now pulling out of both: Poland and Ukraine, to become a force in some new "disruptive" Mobile technology. Across the road they're all over it.





Question for T/A traders: Would this qualify as a Cup and Handle?
A scan brought it up for me, and I took a punt at 1.4c. First target 1.7; stop at b/e.


----------



## System (5 February 2016)

On February 5th, 2016, Galicia Energy Corporation Limited (GAL) changed its name and ASX code to TV2U International Limited (TV2).


----------



## Bullish Event (28 March 2018)

And since then not much has happened.
When are we going to see some positive movement and delivery of promises to shareholders?
2016 to 2018 and not much to show for it.


----------



## greggles (28 March 2018)

Bullish Event said:


> And since then not much has happened.
> When are we going to see some positive movement and delivery of promises to shareholders?
> 2016 to 2018 and not much to show for it.




The TV2U International share price certainly has been punished over the last couple of years. 

The problem seems to be that they aren't generating much revenue and are burning through a lot of cash. Revenue in the last half yearly report was only $130,211 while their operating loss was $2,612,801.

They'll certainly need to increase revenue and stem that cash burn before the share price makes any sort of recovery from current levels.


----------



## Bullish Event (29 March 2018)

Hey there Greggles,you're spot on there.
I recently found out by somebody that they went to speak with the management at Indonesia and had a lunch with them,during that time of which they said the remaining equipment has arrived but still waiting to be put together.
He also stated that the management hasn't been paid for a while now in order to keep costs low until the revenue arrives from Pgascom.
It's just happening too slow and possibly they like it that way so the work and payments last longer.
They have $1.5 million to use for the completion of their plans at Brazil and Indonesia that was raised from a top 20 holder.
Nick Fitzgerald the CEO is just not up to the task of running the company efficiently i believe.
He's good with technology and presentation but not increasing shareholder value.

What's your view about all of this?


----------



## Johnwyz (9 May 2019)

Look at the amount of fake sell orders keeping this company down from 4c to 2c.
A lot of averaging down and stockbashers waiting for money to make their high buy in look a bit more comforting.
Then they’ll let it run when the 100 million odd gets pulled out.
So much timewasting


----------

